# stump shooting



## Xringindy (Sep 11, 2006)

How do you keep from breaking your arrows when out stump shooting. I am new to traditional but it seems to me that if I shoot an arrow into a stump it is going to break. Do you use something to protect your arrows.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

It can happen. Probably a good bet to check that the stump's pretty well rotted out. Also, most folks don't use field tips; give judo's or various blunts a try. Nothing saying ya gotta shoot just stumps, ya can't shoot at a leaf or whatever is there.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

there's a ditch that's about 6' deep on the property i hunt. i like to walk it and shoot at thinks on the banks. leaves, roots, grass, etc


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Grew up walking in the woods with bows, I learned it was called stump shooting later in life. As a young boy I kepted two lists in my head, one was "targets", the other was "non-targets"......over time as the lists were improved I broke fewer arrows and got into much less trouble.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Judo points will be your friend. We stump shoot all the time for fun and we very rarely break arrows...


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

rubber blunts for me- i still break alot of arrows with judo's


----------



## Xringindy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys I will get some Judos and blunts ordered.


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

Carbon arrows with rubber blunts and judo points work well for me. Very durable.... 

If the shot is a high angle shot or the ground is rocky, I'll shoot the rubber blunt. If the shot is a low-angle shot with a chance of the arrow glancing off, I'll use the judo.

I also carry one of each when hunting and shoot them both at ground targets before I climb down.


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

Back when I asked about switching to carbons, I was advised to foot the arrow with an inch of aluminum over the carbon to reinforce it if I was stump shooting. I don't know if the point insert should be in the carbon or in the aluminum though.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=874889


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I use rubber blunts and try to shoot clumps instead of stumps. i use wooden arrows and break dozens of them in the course of a year... but you know what... I'm having a blast.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## clover leaf (Mar 11, 2005)

I shoot aluminums and rubber blunts. I shoot a heavy wall aluminum (2018) and rubber blunts. My set up is typically a 200 grain field point/broadhead so to get the same weight up front. I have some old 125 grain field tips I grind down flat on the front (so they dont poke thru the rubber blunt and ruin it) end until theyre 100 grain coupled with a 100 grain rubber blunt for 200 grains. Rotten stumps are the best occasionally a mistake happens and you pick a solid stump and oh well you will need to straighten an arrow thats the beauty of aluminmu with a straightener you can fixem (or make another one) as for carbons I am a little concerend to shoot them at stumps for fear they will blow up on the next shot. Woods fun to shoot with rubber blunts but you will go thru alot.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not admitting anything here, but I've harvested more game stump shooting and roving than not. I of course admit to walking and spotting and if in the course of retrieving an arrow, spot game... the stalk is on... 

If I don't see game... guess what.... I'm having a blast.... I don't do tree stands... and I usually do more open areas when hunting..

Much Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*What is stump shooting for?*

The NFAA symbol is an arrow in a stump. But stump shooting is a great way to gain a feel and an eye for instinctive shots at different and unknown distances through out all types of terrain. Personally, I try to avoid real stumps and shoot for clumps of grass, spots in the woods that have a natural backstop and soft banks of dirt. The solitude is magnificant.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

footed carbons=bombproof

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=941654&highlight=footed+carbons


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I tried rubber blunts on woodies, but they are not very durable. Aluminum is probably your best bet, since, as has been noted, you can straighten them again. I like Clover Leaf's idea of grinding down the field points for the blunts.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

I shoot clumps of grass and fire ant mounds which unfortunately are common ( but soft)

If i hit a tree it drives the point up into the shaft and ruins the arrow

I use aluminum arrows and judo screw in points 65-70 lb bows


I do always carry two judo tipped arrows and shoot them as I walk to my stand or just wander around. It really helps if you stumble on a deer.

I also shoot them out of my stand once I am up there, I put a little tinks or doe pee on the fletching. I've had deer walk up to them and pull them out of the ground.


----------



## nattybumppo (Apr 9, 2008)

Stump shooting is a general term.When I stump shoot I seldom shoot stumps.A clump of grass,a different leaf,shadow against a bank anything distinguishable as a point of aim.There are various ways to reinforce different types of arrows.Where I live there are a lot of Locust trees.Those stumps can be 10 years old or more and an axe will bounce off them.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

We hang 2 & 1/2 gal empty water jugs on trees- bushes-limbs-etc., making a trail of 50 or 60 of them for a walk through course. Shooting steel blunts on wood-aluminum-carbon arrows, they really crack when hit. Good fun and practice for any size group. Bill


----------



## fcee (Oct 9, 2009)

The term "stump shootin'" is not literal, rather it refers to shooting something
at ground level. Preferably something soft like a clump of grass or dirt. I half
believe it was a term invented by tree huggers to screw with new archers. 
lol. Try shooting tree stumps and you'll be out of straight arrows in short order.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone here heard of Nubby Pate and the target shoot he came up with years ago?

Ray


----------

